# Меняю произведение Цфасмана и Аханова "Русский в Финляндии"



## KOSTKAM (3 Дек 2013)

Если не трудно, пришлите на [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (3 Дек 2013)

какие ноты тебя интересуют?


----------



## KOSTKAM (3 Дек 2013)

Спасибо за помощь, но уже никакие. А вам, собственно, что-то нужно?


----------



## lelikbolik (3 Дек 2013)

А что Аханова у вас есть?


----------



## KOSTKAM (4 Дек 2013)

Да, есть. Ноты отправить?


----------



## dar321 (4 Дек 2013)

У Вас Ахановский сборник? Можно мне: [email protected]


----------



## petes (4 Дек 2013)

Бросьте пожалуйста ноты Аханова и сюда: [email protected]


----------



## Snake (5 Дек 2013)

Если вас не затруднит и сюда [email protected]


----------



## internetbayan (6 Дек 2013)

Уважаемый KOSTKAM,сбросьте пожалуйста и мне [email protected]


----------



## baro (6 Дек 2013)

Можно мне: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Dani (6 Дек 2013)

Можно мне: [email protected]


----------



## Lizasha (6 Дек 2013)

Пожалуйста, и нам!

[email protected]


----------



## LuckyAlex (7 Дек 2013)

И мне пожалуйста 

[email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (19 Дек 2013)

Herr Kostkam ,bitte auch mir. Vielen Dank!
[email protected]


----------



## berdnikov (20 Дек 2013)

Пожалуйста, и мне [email protected]


----------



## vadic (20 Дек 2013)

отправил всем желающим


----------



## Akvo (22 Дек 2013)

Можно и мне?
[email protected]


----------



## Alexgal (30 Дек 2013)

И мне, если не затруднит [email protected]


----------



## Мади Ботагузов (15 Янв 2014)

Можете и мне выслать пожалуйста [email protected] Заранее буду благодарен


----------



## Xzibit (15 Янв 2014)

Можно и мне пожалуйста? на [email protected] Спасибо огромное!


----------



## Галина (18 Янв 2014)

И мне,пожадуйста! [email protected]


----------



## Ksenia (6 Апр 2014)

вышлите пожалуйста мне и цфасмана и аханова

[email protected]


----------



## Мади Ботагузов (6 Апр 2014)

Emmanyele я Вам отправил. Смотрите на почте


----------



## teo1234 (18 Май 2014)

Бросьте пожалуйста ноты Аханова и сюда
[email protected]
spasibo


----------



## Pavel Shamatura (4 Июн 2014)

Господа скиньте мне плиз кто получил,пожалуйста,буду очень благодарен!

[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Июн 2014)

Pavel Shamatura,TEMUR - Отправлено


----------



## TEMUR (8 Июн 2014)

можно и мне [email protected]


----------



## Eduard87 (28 Фев 2015)

НОТНЫЙ МАГАЗИН 
http://ahanov.net/ru/magazin


----------



## csigazoli (5 Ноя 2015)

Бросьте пожалуйста ноты Аханова и сюда: [email protected]


----------



## Don_Accordion (6 Ноя 2015)

csigazoli писал:


> Бросьте пожалуйста ноты Аханова и сюда: [email protected]


Мда... Господа, как же неужели для вас 150-200 рублей это такие недоступные суммы, что вы не можете себе позволить купить ноты лично у автора http://ahanov.net/ru/magazin , а предпочитаете "ловить халяву"... Стыдно должно быть, друзья! После этого вы будете с удовольствием разучивать ноты, добытые "пиратским" путем и радоваться: "Ах, какой молодец, Эдуард Аханов! Как здорово пишет". Мне кажется, что если бы мы все уважали творчество авторов и платили бы за это, то и сборников стало бы больше, был бы смысл их выпускать... А так поступаете как, извините за выражение, "НИЩЕБРОДЫ", а какой-то умник, который, скорее всего и сыграть-то толком не сможет данное произведение, предлагает обмен... Задумайтесь, коллеги!


----------



## csigazoli (9 Ноя 2015)

Don_Accordion писал:


> csigazoli писал:Бросьте пожалуйста ноты Аханова и сюда: [email protected]Мда... Господа, как же неужели для вас 150-200 рублей это такие недоступные суммы, что вы не можете себе позволить купить ноты лично у автора http://ahanov.net/ru/magazin , а предпочитаете "ловить халяву"... Стыдно должно быть, друзья! После этого вы будете с удовольствием разучивать ноты, добытые "пиратским" путем и радоваться: "Ах, какой молодец, Эдуард Аханов! Как здорово пишет". Мне кажется, что если бы мы все уважали творчество авторов и платили бы за это, то и сборников стало бы больше, был бы смысл их выпускать... А так поступаете как, извините за выражение, "НИЩЕБРОДЫ", а какой-то умник, который, скорее всего и сыграть-то толком не сможет данное произведение, предлагает обмен... Задумайтесь, коллеги!


Извините мне пожалуйсто, Я здесь новый и ошыбалься.
Не читал целую тему coвceм, толко видель, как делают другие.
Я не видель, что уже напысено, где можно купить эти ноты, поэтому 
просиль так, как другие. 
Ещо раз извините мне пожалуйсто!

С уважением,

Zolt?n Gl?ckl из Венгрии


----------



## janme (28 Ноя 2015)

KOSTKAM писал:


> Witam. Czy m?g?bym Ci? prosi? o nuty Ahanova [email protected]


----------

